# "Best" Suspension Fork For Vintage MTB?



## Tucson (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi,
Moving away from my other post which became a debate....I'm considering an older Ibis Mojo as it's too good of a deal to pass. The current fork is an old White Bros and is leaking and doesn't get a lot of high marks when it's not....so I'll need a new fork..

I have not picked it up yet but think it's a typical of the era ~1 1/8" steerer tube....

Any advice on what would be a great suspension fork for this build?

Not interested in debating the merits of refurbing a vintage MTB! Thanks!

Here's a photo of it as is.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

You want this!

Manitou Markhor


----------



## rtsideup (Mar 21, 2012)

Mountainfrog said:


> You want this!
> 
> Manitou Markhor


This is the correct answer, however if you are looking for a vintage fork to match the rest of the build, I'd try to find a late 90's/early 00's, coil sprung, Marzochi.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

Mountainfrog said:


> You want this!
> 
> Manitou Markhor


He needs v-brake posts. That fork is disc only.


----------



## Tucson (Dec 6, 2010)

rtsideup said:


> This is the correct answer, however if you are looking for a vintage fork to match the rest of the build, I'd try to find a late 90's/early 00's, coil sprung, Marzochi.


Thanks!

I'm still torn between optimizing as much as possible making it period correct....

I could go used market but don't want to get saddled with a fork that I can't service/repair. RS Judy my first thought....



ljsmith said:


> He needs v-brake posts. That fork is disc only.


Good catch! The Mojo has old school XT hubs so no disc unless front wheel changed...


----------



## allroads (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice looking Mojo, Tucson. It looks just like the one I used to have, except for the color. I’ll second the Marzocchi recommendation. Or perhaps something from RS or Manitou. There have got to be some people refurbishing those forks. Maybe more options if you went rigid.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

Those guys gave you the two options most common. But it depends on how far you want to go with "best".
This headset will let you choose tapered forks.
Amazon.com : FSA Orbit ITA 1-1/8Inches to 1.5Inches Tapered Headset withTop Cap, NO.9M/CUP/CC/12B/44-A, XTE1664 : Sports & Outdoors 
And then you can add a wide rim wheelset and run it mullet if you want.
A 32mm Manitou with ABS+ damper would be my choice.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Mountainfrog said:


> You want this!
> 
> Manitou Markhor


That´s a 100mm fork. The mojo feels better with 70-80mm of travel and the short a-c. I would go w/ a rigid fork.


----------



## AgentX (Jul 11, 2005)

I think you're going to need to jump on whatever era-correct top-line 80mm fork you can find...if I could locate a Marzo (Z2?) 80mm that'd be my choice. Fox of the era would also be worthy.

Rigid is a very, very valid option as well.

Nice bike! (ed: love the avid speed dial/arch rival combo! I just put cables in a set of cheap disc brakes to new Avid levers last night for my daughter's bike and felt super-nostalgic.)


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

allroads said:


> Nice looking Mojo, Tucson. It looks just like the one I used to have, except for the color. I’ll second the Marzocchi recommendation. Or perhaps something from RS or Manitou. There have got to be some people refurbishing those forks. Maybe more options if you went rigid.


I have the same mojo in orange, same size, same 00 year w/ a marzocchi Z2. Good but not a cigar.. I would like a 63mm travel stiffer fork on that frame.


----------



## Mountainfrog (Mar 7, 2006)

My bad, V-brake only. I have no suggestions for a vintage fork.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tucson said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm still torn between optimizing as much as possible making it period correct....
> 
> ...


Tucson... finding a new set of forks w/ the right length, steerer, susp action and brake studs may be hard. First thing i would give up is the rim brakes.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

You could ask Mike at The Shock Howse if he'd be willing to experiment with it? I sent him a Carver Trans Fat that felt like garbage and said "chefs choice" basically gave him free will to make it better. And it is amazing!

I tried to rebuild an old AT70 and once I had the lowers dropped I bailed on the whole thing because there was so much internal damage.


----------



## ljsmith (Oct 26, 2007)

eb1888 said:


> Those guys gave you the two options most common. But it depends on how far you want to go with "best".
> This headset will let you choose tapered forks.
> Amazon.com : FSA Orbit ITA 1-1/8Inches to 1.5Inches Tapered Headset withTop Cap, NO.9M/CUP/CC/12B/44-A, XTE1664 : Sports & Outdoors
> And then you can add a wide rim wheelset and run it mullet if you want.
> A 32mm Manitou with ABS+ damper would be my choice.


That headset is for a 44mm zero stack head tube. His frame does not have that.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

eb1888 said:


> Those guys gave you the two options most common. But it depends on how far you want to go with "best".
> This headset will let you choose tapered forks.
> Amazon.com : FSA Orbit ITA 1-1/8Inches to 1.5Inches Tapered Headset withTop Cap, NO.9M/CUP/CC/12B/44-A, XTE1664 : Sports & Outdoors
> And then you can add a wide rim wheelset and run it mullet if you want.
> A 32mm Manitou with ABS+ damper would be my choice.


This is the wrong advice. This only works for an internal headset frame, which the OP does not have.

There is no reasonable way of fitting a standard tapered steerer fork to an old-style, external headset straight headtube.


----------



## Scubaman66 (Jan 10, 2022)

The obvious issue is that it's quite hard to find a good suspension fork with a straight steerer, since everything now is tapered. 

With apologies for not reading the thread carefully: another option is a suspension-corrected rigid fork. That's what I've done with my two vintage steel MTBs, one of which I now use for commuting and the other for gravel/bikepacking/everything but singletrack. I've had good luck with forks from carboncycles.cc


----------



## Marty01 (Oct 2, 2010)

rockshox Recon is avaiable with brake posts.. and straight 1-1/8th steerer... i think its 100mm travel is the shortest option might be longer than the OP is looking for.. but its an option at least..


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Find a Marzocchi Z2, change the oil and seals. That would be perfect IME and stupid reliable.


----------



## Mudguard (Apr 14, 2009)

Manitou Mars or Black. I've got a Mars with maybe 100mm travel tops (I think 80mm). Both forks came in disc and V brake.


----------



## CLDSDL43 (Sep 15, 2021)

Z1 Bomber. Spring.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

DtEW said:


> This is the wrong advice. This only works for an internal headset frame, which the OP does not have.
> 
> There is no reasonable way of fitting a standard tapered steerer fork to an old-style, external headset straight headtube.


And that's only the beginning of the bad advice in that post. LOL

Old Bomber FTW.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

RockShox Recon Silver TK 26" 100mm 9mmQR - Black


RockShox Recon Silver TK 26" 100mm 9mmQR - Black Solo Air lets you add air to your forks through a single Schrader valve, filling both the positive and negative air spring chambers simultaneously Now-standard Motion Control™ RL damper, the re-invented Recon is the new gold standard for fun...




cambriabike.com





It's 100mm but may be able to reduce travel to 80mm. Not super high end for today's standards but will far outperform that old WhiteBros.


----------



## Ft.Rock (May 7, 2020)

Old Marzocchi Z1. Great fork, easy to work on.


----------



## CRM6 (Apr 7, 2021)

Good Luck looking for a 1 1/8 straight steer tube fork! If you find more than one let me know? My old Reba Race fork is shot!


----------



## MTK (Feb 18, 2004)

I got a New Z1 FreeRide circa 2004? 20mm Disc only.


----------



## davez26 (Dec 2, 2004)

Marty01 said:


> rockshox Recon is avaiable with brake posts.. and straight 1-1/8th steerer... i think its 100mm travel is the shortest option might be longer than the OP is looking for.. but its an option at least..


I was thinking Tora. You can swap a coil out for air, and setup from 80-130mm. Adjustable compression & rebound, if it's too harsh, swap in a lighter oil.
I don't know all the numbers, but it's run well on a Fisher I cleaned up.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## AKamp (Jan 26, 2004)

Get a older Manitou R7. Very nice riding fork, 80mm, 1 1/8 steerer and some had canti mounts.


----------



## bridgestone14 (Mar 22, 2005)

You can check with Marzocchi Mark, he might have an option for you. Found me a couple of great forks for a few projects.


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

AKamp said:


> Get a older Manitou R7. Very nice riding fork, 80mm, 1 1/8 steerer and some had canti mounts.


Yeah same, I got a couple off ebay a few years ago...not sure if there are still any 80mm v-brake ones, I think I got one of the last. Cheap, work well, find a little flexy, but all good in my book


----------



## ThereIsNoTri (12 mo ago)

I second the Rockshox Recon. It’s compatible with both brake types and has an air spring and a lockout. Last I checked they were around $250


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Some of the suggestions here are idiotic from a compatibility and travel point of view....


----------



## barrows (Jul 6, 2004)

I have a first year Rock Shox Sid that would look sweet on that frame. The fork has been well maintained and works fine, holds air, and the damper still works as well. No bushing play either. Post here and let me know if you are interested. I believe this is 80 mm travel.


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

Marz by Mark below or Manitou Markhor with mullet brakes.









Mountain Biking | Forks Springs Shocks | Service | Mtb Forks by Mark


Full Service, Rebuild & Sales shop of Marzocchi mountain bike parts & forks. Mtb Forks by Mark may have the largest global selection of NOS, Marzocchi parts/forks and small selection of Manitou. Always go the extra miles. Your business is greatly appreciated! Thank you!




www.mtbforksbymark.com


----------



## Darthur (4 mo ago)

CLDSDL43 said:


> Z1 Bomber. Spring.


That was my immediate thought when I saw the bike pic. That was a game-changer fork, and period correct for that sweet Ibis.


----------



## Emax (Dec 4, 2005)

I'm using Manitou Skareb Super Air 100mm on my 1999 Schwinn Homegrown and it's a light fork compatible with both V-brakes and discs. Handling is just fine - though the fork is a little flexy. Manitou Mars, and Xvert air forks were pretty good as well, also Black, R7 and Minute (that others mentioned as well). 

I like using Manitou forks, because they are easy to work on... the TPC is a very reliable and simple damping system, air chamber allows to adjust the fork more than springs - especially in cases where replacement springs are not readily available. Minute has the SPV - which I was never a big fan of, but they work...


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Gen 1 SID (the pre-disc tab model ideally) or one of the 80mm marz bomber forks would be my picks, z1 or z2.

As others pointed out, this frame was likely made for a much shorter fork than most currently available. Even the later model 80mm forks are quite a bit taller than earlier 80mm forks. This was likely made for something more like 63mm, IMO a modern 100mm fork completely ruins the feel of these entirely, I've tested on probably a dozen frames now, and I absolutely hate them, a modern 80mm is borderline, but I'd convert to rigid or scrap the build if 100mm was my only option.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

My opinions:

Any SID is a noodle. Stay far away.
Z1 is too long and heavy for a trail bike.
Z2 air with the thinner, integrated fork brace is the sweet spot. Best fork ever.
Manitou SX-Ti was also a great fork. Maybe never came with a disc mount. (?)

Op-ed: I had a singlespeed that I rode for years with a disc brake in the front and v-brakes in the back that worked great.


----------



## super_stein (Mar 2, 2004)

I would give Risse Racing a call and ask if the WB fork is serviceable. 
or
Search Ebay for a Fox F80 fork. Not period correct, but should perform well


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

jestep said:


> Gen 1 SID (the pre-disc tab model ideally)





Fast Eddy said:


> Any SID is a noodle.Stay far away.
> Z1 is too long and heavy for a trail bike.
> Z2 air with the thinner, integrated fork brace is the sweet spot. Best fork ever.


I could never keep my ‘99 SID’s sealed thru-damper together for more than a couple of rides. Fix, repeat. I got rid of it as fast as possible for a Duke.

(I do hear that subsequent generations of SIDs were better, but riding has shifted and it was relegated to an ever-narrowing niche. But yes, a SID in any generation is a bad choice for a trailbike.)

I had such fond memories of my Z2 BAM Atom Bomb that I sought out another copy twenty years after-the-fact (for a vintage-correct NORBA-style reconstitution) and had Marzocchi Mark’s help in securing the correct crown/steerer assembly (the fork’s seller didn’t bother to say it had a Z1 CS assembly).

Also concur that the Z1 BAM of that era was a bridge too far. Had it on a 1st-gen Heckler and parting with it was meh.


----------



## jonyferr (Feb 11, 2021)

Fox F80 or F100. Very popular when they arrived to the mountain bike scene and you can internally change the travel. Manitou skareb, minute and black were also very nice (SPV versions were unreliable).

Any open bath Marzocchi fork (not with elastomer), were also decent and you should easilly get a MX comp/pro quite for cheap on ebay. Those forks could handle a lot of neglect and lack of service.

If you want something older then a manitou x-vert is a very decent fork (2 kg).


----------



## Bicycle Rider (Feb 2, 2004)

Hello to the OP:

I have a nice condition Marzocchi Z2 Bomber 80mm travel from 1998 or 1999, black lowers /polished crown / correct steer tube diameter + a few spares/ extras. Period appropriate and ready to let go for a fair price.PM if interested.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Alright, this is my recommendation for the OP only because I couldn't find an excuse to pick this up myself:

This NOS Fox F80X Terralogic. *HUGE NOTE*: the Terralogic action is a very divisive/culty thing (i.e. hated-on by many, loved by a few), but totally appropriate for a hardtail. Should be a direct drop-in to your setup and a good match to the boutique* frame.

(It might no longer be available, the ad is 3 years old. I didn't get to the point of checking with the seller.)

I regret selling my F80X back-in-the-day, but now that my old NORBA hardtail has a period-appropriate Z2 BAM AB on it, there is no room for me to go period-inappropriate with this.

*Ibis was definitely boutique back then.


----------



## klrguy (Mar 21, 2010)

I haven’t read all the replies so forgive me if this doesn’t make sense but you might consider keeping the White Brothers fork. I have an old White Brothers 650b1 (2010) fork and have found it to be pretty good. Actually before I finished sorting it out, by comparison my Rockshox Revelation seemed a bit harsh. MRP bought the name and sold forks labeled white brothers for a few years then labeled them MRP. They sell rebuild stuff and have info for most old forks.


----------



## klrguy (Mar 21, 2010)

Oops the fork model was fluid 650b not 650 b1-that was the Jamis model it came on, it’s dead now and the fork is on an unbranded aluminum hardtail.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

This one:



https://www.pinkbike.com/buysell/3484342/


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Probably been posted a hundred times but a 97 to 00 Z2 or Z2 BAM. You may need to find a heavy spring or up the oil volume a couple CCs. Marzocchi Mark probably has the spring.


----------



## Tucson (Dec 6, 2010)

Well...
The seller was a gear head and had a garage full of stuff and he tossed in a Marzocchi Z3 Bomber 80mm travel... Very nice condition and we fit it right on! May need a cm reduced but I'll ride it for a while before making any other drastic changes.

So I bought the bike! It's great! I always wanted an Ibis Steel Mojo and this one is pretty dialed in and ready to ride for <$500!

Still love to hear if there is one super killer I should keep an eye out for...

Thanks!


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tucson said:


> Well...
> The seller was a gear head and had a garage full of stuff and he tossed in a Marzocchi Z3 Bomber 80mm travel... Very nice condition and we fit it right on! May need a cm reduced but I'll ride it for a while before making any other drastic changes.
> 
> So I bought the bike! It's great! I always wanted an Ibis Steel Mojo and this one is pretty dialed in and ready to ride for <$500!
> ...


If you can find a sid xc w/ 63mm travel in good shape it´s worth going for... somehow air forks and steel hardtails are a good match.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DtEW said:


> Alright, this is my recommendation for the OP only because I couldn't find an excuse to pick this up myself:
> 
> This NOS Fox F80X Terralogic. *HUGE NOTE*: the Terralogic action is a very divisive/culty thing (i.e. hated-on by many, loved by a few), but totally appropriate for a hardtail. Should be a direct drop-in to your setup and a good match to the boutique* frame.
> 
> ...


That's a horrible idea from the serviceability/reliability standpoint...


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

milehi said:


> Probably been posted a hundred times but a 97 to 00 Z2 or Z2 BAM. You may need to find a heavy spring or up the oil volume a couple CCs. Marzocchi Mark probably has the spring.


This 100x over.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Tucson said:


> Well...
> The seller was a gear head and had a garage full of stuff and he tossed in a Marzocchi Z3 Bomber 80mm travel... Very nice condition and we fit it right on! May need a cm reduced but I'll ride it for a while before making any other drastic changes.
> 
> So I bought the bike! It's great! I always wanted an Ibis Steel Mojo and this one is pretty dialed in and ready to ride for <$500!
> ...


The later Z3s were just as good as the Z2 with the same damping.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Jayem said:


> That's a horrible idea from the serviceability/reliability standpoint...


Well, it was yet another fond memory that I didn't have the foresight to hold onto (and possibly experience the bitter end, per your implication). I didn't think they were any less reliable than normal Floats, though.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

DtEW said:


> Well, it was yet another fond memory that I didn't have the foresight to hold onto (and possibly experience the bitter end, per your implication). I didn't think they were any less reliable than normal Floats, though.


They are significantly more complicated than regular floats with parts that won't be available. Floats are not a great idea either, for the same reason, but the terralogic basically takes this to the extreme. It's like an old epic frame with a brain. Something open bath that all you need to do is change seals and fluid that are readily available is the best idea. While the damping is crude by modern standards, the Bomber chassis are simply miles ahead here than anything RS, Fox or Manitou was making at the time. There simply isn't much to go wrong. The closest fox would be an old vanilla, but those old fox floats had pretty crappy lubrication and bushings that would eat the stanchions. Fox wasn't making their vanillas with c-clips holding the oil seals in like marzocchi though, so they tended to be less reliable on the whole.


----------



## ZiggsterZaskar (Jul 25, 2021)

colker1 said:


> Tucson... finding a new set of forks w/ the right length, steerer, susp action and brake studs may be hard. First thing i would give up is the rim brakes.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ZiggsterZaskar (Jul 25, 2021)

Tucson said:


> Hi,
> Moving away from my other post which became a debate....I'm considering an older Ibis Mojo as it's too good of a deal to pass. The current fork is an old White Bros and is leaking and doesn't get a lot of high marks when it's not....so I'll need a new fork..
> 
> I have not picked it up yet but think it's a typical of the era ~1 1/8" steerer tube....
> ...


Ooops thought you already bought it....WHAT are you waiting for!!!!!😁.....if you get and still choose to replace those forks I'm still interested


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

I have a new set of royal blue Manitou Mars forks that are very light weight & would look great on a black / blue frame . They are intended for installation on a 1994 Giant Yukon which is of these colours which I also have . They are good functionally . The Yukon is cosmetically very good .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

I also have a set of lime green Marzocchi Bomber 1998 drop off Z1 forks with 100mn travel . They are very smooth & cosmetically good . They have the CNC brace .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Another set of forks in my inventory are the 2001 Marzocchi Bomber EX - R forks which are the smoothest functioning forks I have in this brand . I have a range of Ariete seal kits for most of this family of forks .These forks pictured I have reconditioned recently .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Lastly , I have the pictured 1996 Z2 forks from Marzocchi in Raspberry . They appear to have only 60mm travel however .


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

I like old 3x8-9 speed MTBs for 1x mid drive E bike conversion. I find the older offroad forks make solid street bikes.
I found this vendor who sells RST forks (which I do NOT recommend) w/o steerer tubes, and offers various steerer tubes separately, including reducers to 1" size, and several threaded options. 300mm length is also an option for some older comfort bikes like Trek Navigators. Loctite makes some press fit fluids that will restore any missing grip from
re-pressed crowns. I would suggest having a machine shop do this, not the big hammer method of press fit. There may be reducers from 1 1/2" to 1 1/8" also.









Advanced Search


Advanced Search




hollandbikeshop.com





I've ordered a 300mm RST tube for an NOS Marzocchi MX Comp Coil 85mm fork. I want to pull it down to 60mm travel and put it on my 26" Gary Fisher Solstice comfort bike. It may be an air fork when I do this IDK yet.
This is a very fast street Ebike. The Coil and Oil Rockshox Serra GPS has actually been pretty good for an OEM fork. But the 200mm Avid BB7s brakes are a big ask for that fork.
I also have a brand new RS Recon air fork that I may try at 60mm.


----------



## #/er (Apr 4, 2021)

Everyone forgets the Noleen Mega Air fork
I’ve had one on an old bike for 12+ years and it’s damn good for the age. There’s one on eBay now


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Jayem said:


> The later Z3s were just as good as the Z2 with the same damping.


Z3's have port or SSV damping. The Z2's had the HSVC or HVSC or HVAC damping cartridges, same as the Z1's. Stick with Z1's or Z2's


----------



## ZiggsterZaskar (Jul 25, 2021)

ZiggsterZaskar said:


> Why are you talking E-bike conversions when the topic is VITNAGE.....save your E-bike conversions for the hack forums....heck maybe you can start a E-bike hack forum.....
> .


Frigging spell check "Vintage"


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

ZiggsterZaskar said:


> Why are you talking E-bike conversions when the topic is VITNAGE.....save your E-bike conversions for the hack forums....heck maybe you can start a E-bike hack forum.....
> .


I convert vintage MTBs. What I posted could be useful for others trying to find newer forks to fit those. Where I live it's flat, MTB is not an actual thing here.
The weight and speed of my Ebike is about the same as a DH bike. I poach here for brake, wheels, driveline and suspension ideas. Trying to give back a little.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

eshew said:


> Z3's have port or SSV damping. The Z2's had the HSVC or HVSC or HVAC damping cartridges, same as the Z1's. Stick with Z1's or Z2's


I could have sworn there was a later z3 with hscv in the last years of the chassis, but im not seeing it. I had a z2 BAM.


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Are you converting the Gary Fisher Solstice to an Electric setup ? I don't know how it will cope .Converting older mountain bikes or comfort bicycles to electric will mean more to go wrong as they were designed in another era .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

William P said:


> I convert vintage MTBs. What I posted could be useful for others trying to find newer forks to fit those. Where I live it's flat, MTB is not an actual thing here.
> The weight and speed of my Ebike is about the same as a DH bike. I poach here for brake, wheels, driveline and suspension ideas. Trying to give back a little.


You need to start or join an Ebike conversion or modifications thread .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> I could have sworn there was a later z3 with hscv in the last years of the chassis, but im not seeing it. I had a z2 BAM.


My lime green Z1's had BAM inner legs .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Scubaman66 said:


> The obvious issue is that it's quite hard to find a good suspension fork with a straight steerer, since everything now is tapered.
> 
> With apologies for not reading the thread carefully: another option is a suspension-corrected rigid fork. That's what I've done with my two vintage steel MTBs, one of which I now use for commuting and the other for gravel/bikepacking/everything but singletrack. I've had good luck with forks from carboncycles.cc


I have started to see plain - gauge 1.5 inch diameter forks very recently . This will be next to keep down manufacturing costs .


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> You need to start or join an Ebike conversion or modifications thread .


 Oh relax FFS.
It was a passing mention Karen. 
Get over it.


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

slapheadmofo said:


> Oh relax FFS.
> It was a passing mention Karen.
> Get over it.


You were off topic as other contributors have stated . Please retract your comment as I work in the industry in Australia , thankyou . Apologies .


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Good fing lord.


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

klrguy said:


> I haven’t read all the replies so forgive me if this doesn’t make sense but you might consider keeping the White Brothers fork. I have an old White Brothers 650b1 (2010) fork and have found it to be pretty good. Actually before I finished sorting it out, by comparison my Rockshox Revelation seemed a bit harsh. MRP bought the name and sold forks labeled white brothers for a few years then labeled them MRP. They sell rebuild stuff and have info for most old forks.


I had a White Brothers 72UL but it is on a client's bicycle now .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

DtEW said:


> Good fing lord.


I remember the F80X forks but only saw them once being fitted to a Norco Torrent as a workshop request many years ago . We are here to help each other & be polite and respectful . It is good that we are sharing experiences & ideas as long as they are relevant . I love retro bicycles .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> I remember the F80X forks but only saw them once being fitted to a Norco Torrent as a workshop request many years ago . We are here to help each other & be polite and respectful . It is good that we are sharing experiences & ideas as long as they are relevant . I love retro bicycles .


I am in a TREK owners group & we mainly ride older models & some of us have done suspension projects .


----------



## ZiggsterZaskar (Jul 25, 2021)

slapheadmofo said:


> Oh relax FFS.
> It was a passing mention Karen.
> Get over it.


You spelled Kevin wrong....


----------



## ZiggsterZaskar (Jul 25, 2021)

Or maybe you were recharging your E-bike battery when you replied?


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

ZiggsterZaskar said:


> Or maybe you were recharging your E-bike battery when you replied?


This is NOT an Ebike thread. Stay relevant please !


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

ZiggsterZaskar said:


> Or maybe you were recharging your E-bike battery when you replied?


I built a GT Zaskar in 2018 &:the frame was anodised pink . They were a good classic hardtail . It had Rockshox Judy long travel forks on it but not sure what year . I rode GT models for a while in the early 1990's .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Jayem said:


> They are significantly more complicated than regular floats with parts that won't be available. Floats are not a great idea either, for the same reason, but the terralogic basically takes this to the extreme. It's like an old epic frame with a brain. Something open bath that all you need to do is change seals and fluid that are readily available is the best idea. While the damping is crude by modern standards, the Bomber chassis are simply miles ahead here than anything RS, Fox or Manitou was making at the time. There simply isn't much to go wrong. The closest fox would be an old vanilla, but those old fox floats had pretty crappy lubrication and bushings that would eat the stanchions. Fox wasn't making their vanillas with c-clips holding the oil seals in like marzocchi though, so they tended to be less reliable on the whole.


I strongly agree .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> I strongly agree .


I know someone who has a lot of older Marzocchi spares not far from me which is a great help .


----------



## ZiggsterZaskar (Jul 25, 2021)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> I built a GT Zaskar in 2018 &:the frame was anodised pink . They were a good classic hardtail . It had Rockshox Judy long travel forks on it but not sure what year . I rode GT models for a while in the early 1990's .


Cool...I have a 97/98 LE with the cnc'd dropouts, milled head tube (aka bontrager race lite) and the bow tie seat stay brace in the super rare anodized acid green color. I've been looking for a worthy 16" Zaskar or psyclone frame to trade since mine is a 18" I'll try to PM you a pic....this is my 2000 Zaskar ping pong model


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

The blue and yellow Zaskar pictured looks very nice and well kept but the slight bend on the seatpost is a bit odd . If you need a 16 inch bottom bracket centre to top of seat tube - frame you may be of a rider height 5 ft 5 in to 5ft 8 in tall . I am 5 ft 6 in tall & a 15 - 16 inch 26er is my optimum size . I like the nimble handling characteristics of 26er bicycles over 29er models . I noticed the rim brake bosses on the seat stays . This model would be from the "TRANSITION' period where disc brakes were starting to appear in upper level models . These older models usually look nicer than today's mostly "SATIN" finish models . Look after the Zaskar and treat her nice . These are a bit sought after .


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Another nice fork from that time is a Marzocchi Marathon S. It's coil and oil with air preload. It also has ETA;1 extended travel adjustment for climbing.. It was available in both 85mm and 115mm travel options. It has the integrated arch so 2004ish. Super rare but I have a 115 model, which would be too tall for the OP's frame.


----------



## BansheeRune (Nov 27, 2011)

milehi said:


> Another nice fork from that time is a Marzocchi Marathon S. It's coil and oil with air preload. It also has ETA;1 extended travel adjustment for climbing.. It was available in both 85mm and 115mm travel options. It has the integrated arch so 2004ish. Super rare but I have a 115 model, which would be too tall for the OP's frame.


Classic!


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

I have silver Z1 Marzocchi Bomber forks which are air with SSV valving & they can be set at between 75 or 100mm travel (variable) .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

They need a steerer swap done . I have Titanium steerer replacements which have a shot preened finish . I need to use a gas torch to do the swap over though . When manufactured , they are usually cryogenically fitted . I would need to freeze a steerer tube then heat the crown to about 320 degrees celsius . Then tap the steerer in swiftly with a wooden mallet while the crown is in a vice protected by vice guards . I have done this before with no problemo afterwards .


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> My lime green Z1's had BAM inner legs .


I've got Mag 21s modded with BAM arches and Kashima coating. Also have a set of Indy SLs retrofitted with Fox FIT cartridge and stroked out to 95mm.



rwmwrestler1972 said:


> You were off topic as other contributors have stated . Please retract your comment as I work in the industry in Australia , thankyou . Apologies .


Working in the industry in Australia is a reason to have people retract comments now? Cool. I'm going get me some retractions...



DtEW said:


> Good fing lord.


I'm hearin' ya.



rwmwrestler1972 said:


> I had a White Brothers 72UL but it is on a client's bicycle now .


I had one of them. It also got BAM arches and Kashima coating.



rwmwrestler1972 said:


> I know someone who has a lot of older Marzocchi spares not far from me which is a great help .


Terry from Revesby? Yeah, that's where I get my BAM arches and Kashima coating done. He also does solar panels.



rwmwrestler1972 said:


> I have silver Z1 Marzocchi Bomber forks which are air with SSV valving & they can be set at between 75 or 100mm travel (variable) .


Do they have BAM arches and Kashima coating?

My cat's name is "Mittens".

Grumps


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

My source of Marzocchi spares is interstate , not in New South Wales Australia .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Act respectfully toward others on here who are at least like minded sharing an interest . You might need their help or on elusive component off them one day to help keep these wonderful classic forks operational . I love to help but want basic respect in return .


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> Act respectfully toward others on here who are at least like minded sharing an interest . You might need their help or on elusive component off them one day to help keep these wonderful classic forks operational . I love to help but want basic respect in return .


Sorry, I'm new here....

...irony! Come and geddit!


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> I have started to see plain - gauge 1.5 inch diameter forks very recently . This will be next to keep down manufacturing costs .


1.5' steerer forks is not a new thing, there was a time in the mid 2000's where several manufacturers were using this standard before they abandoned it for tapered.


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Merida , Iron Horse , Mongoose , Saracen , Raceline (AUSTRALIA) some Fuji & Rocky Mountain had these but it was for only a few years & we didn't get many of them in Australia . They are starting to reappear in newer brand's & are cheaper to manufacture .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

I have a second hand 1.5 inch diameter steerer Cannondale Coda stem in my parts box at my Dad's house .


----------



## ZiggsterZaskar (Jul 25, 2021)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> The blue and yellow Zaskar pictured looks very nice and well kept but the slight bend on the seatpost is a bit odd . If you need a 16 inch bottom bracket centre to top of seat tube - frame you may be of a rider height 5 ft 5 in to 5ft 8 in tall . I am 5 ft 6 in tall & a 15 - 16 inch 26er is my optimum size . I like the nimble handling characteristics of 26er bicycles over 29er models . I noticed the rim brake bosses on the seat stays . This model would be from the "TRANSITION' period where disc brakes were starting to appear in upper level models . These older models usually look nicer than today's mostly "SATIN" finish models . Look after the Zaskar and treat her nice . These are a bit sought after .


The seat post is a Thomson set back seat post. Very high quality seat post. Went with that because this the beggining of hardtails last hurrah as in couple years F/S bike would soon be the preferred choice. This era also ushered in the acceptance of riser bars and shorter stems. Although my bike still originally came with flat bars and a longer stem I chose to go with riser bars and a 90mm length stem but in order to keep cockpit feel went with the Thomson set post. Wheels originally should be Mavic instead of the bontrager race lites which is a N.O.S.set I already had they to would have been black. Tires are UST 2.35 Nevegals..Also decided to go a little retro mod with a XTR/Sram XO 2x10 drivetrain instead of the original 3X9 although,I still need to install front derailleur. I built the bike starting with the N O.S 16" inch frame pictured. There are still a few details I would like to switch mainly forks and wheelset but for now the bike is ridable and fun to ride and gets a lot of attention. Even though I would not take it to some of the places I ride my 2020 intense Primer I have no problem getting it dirty riding semi rough singletrack in my area....In some ways I have more fun riding it than my intense. I forgot how good a light weight hardtail climbs....thanks for the compliment on my bike 👍.....Rob


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> The blue and yellow Zaskar pictured looks very nice and well kept but the slight bend on the seatpost is a bit odd . If you need a 16 inch bottom bracket centre to top of seat tube - frame you may be of a rider height 5 ft 5 in to 5ft 8 in tall . I am 5 ft 6 in tall & a 15 - 16 inch 26er is my optimum size . I like the nimble handling characteristics of 26er bicycles over 29er models . I noticed the rim brake bosses on the seat stays . This model would be from the "TRANSITION' period where disc brakes were starting to appear in upper level models . These older models usually look nicer than today's mostly "SATIN" finish models . Look after the Zaskar and treat her nice . These are a bit sought after .


Thomson post w/ a bend; perfect solution for more setback.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

I have a wall of vintage Marzocchi's for sale, 65mm 80mm &105. All have the higher end damper and fresh oil and grease. 

Depending on your weight and steerer length one might work.


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

They all sound good but I am in Australia however & I have a few other forks aside of those I have published on this thread already .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

colker1 said:


> Thomson post w/ a bend; perfect solution for more setback.


A heavy friend broke a lightweight Thomson seatpost in 2018 that had the slight bend in it after hitting a man hole cover near a railway bridge .The post fractured on the bend .


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Nothing lasts forever, but I've never had a Thomson fail in 22 years. That being said I could see a long narrow layback fatiguing eventually.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> They all sound good but I am in Australia however & I have a few other forks aside of those I have published on this thread already .


I was posting for the OP, not you.


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Understood .


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

eshew said:


> I have a wall of vintage Marzocchi's for sale, 65mm 80mm &105. All have the higher end damper and fresh oil and grease.


Man, how much for the 97 Z2?
I have one already, but wish I had another for an upcoming build.


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> You were off topic as other contributors have stated . Please retract your comment as I work in the industry in Australia , thankyou . Apologies .


Yeah, let me get right on that.

LOL


----------



## Tucson (Dec 6, 2010)

Well....

Still lots of advice!

So...Is it "better" to get a vintage as opposed to say a brand new RS Recon? I guess that was my real question. But maybe they are not as good and just an old design to fill a narrow niche....

Any resources for a manual for the z.3 I have? Seems like they vary....MIne is actually a z.3 Light which may only have 65mm travel. Could be fine. I've only ridden on some flat desert trails with a few arroyo crossing. quick steep in and out with a couple baby heads in the wash.

I wonder if the Mojo was designed for a limited travel? I semi dated the frame and it's a later model with no "hand job" so built for V brakes....late 1990s I guess.

Thanks!


----------



## Tucson (Dec 6, 2010)

eshew said:


> I have a wall of vintage Marzocchi's for sale, 65mm 80mm &105. All have the higher end damper and fresh oil and grease.
> 
> Depending on your weight and steerer length one might work.
> View attachment 2011609


Cool!

I just posted about not knowing exactly travel length the Mojo was designed for. Maybe it doesn't matter.. Looks like my z.3 Light is minimal 65mm travel so perhaps a longer travel would be more fun...

I'll message you!

Thanks!


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

My deep raspberry red Z2 Bombers had about 65mm travel also . Adequate for Street riding .


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Tucson said:


> Well....
> 
> Still lots of advice!
> 
> ...


It´s designed for a 63mm travel fork. Bought mine new from factory in 2000 and asked Ibis the same question. Rode it w/ an 80mm fork but felt better w/ lower A-C fork. I like a 135mm stem, if yours is shorter then th longer fork may feel good. 
I would ride it today w/ a rigid fork and a 2.4 tire.


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

The ibis would probably do best with a smaller travel fork. 65mm to 80mm Max, assuming it's a late 90's frame.

If you already have a Marz Z3 it's worth a shot to service it. 

If the seals aren't leaking yet you can just to a quick strip, clean and oil change. 
Oil: Golden Spectro 7.5 125/150 is stock. Motorex 5W is very similar. 
15mm socket for the bottom
26mm For the top caps assuming the same as the Z1 & z2, you can buy a cheap one and either be careful or grind the lip flat, most sockets from the store have 2-3mm of free space and that can lead to rounding off the top caps.

If you have any slickoleum/slick honey/sram butter it's best to liberally apply grease between the upper dust seal and lower oil seal, pack that void full.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/ultracarts...-fork-manuals/pdfs/mz/99z3_light_longtrav.pdf *Z3 manual*

oil quantity's & levels *Fork oil height*

If the seals are leaking then getting a pedros DH tire lever makes getting the seals out a whole lot easier withough risking scratches assuming you put a pad between the lever and top of the lowers when you're prying out seals. 

You'll want a 30mm fork seal driver or a cleanly cut chunk of pvc or plastic tubing with the right diameter. I used a piece of black pvc I cut length wise to adjust the diameter, worked fine for years but there are 30mm drivers on amazon now for $12, so I bought one, but haven't used it yet.


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

I have fork seal drivers for 25mm , 28mm , 30mm & 32mm made by the former owner of Bike Addiction not far from me many years ago milled out of solid teflon round profile .


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

eshew said:


> I was posting for the OP, not you.


Well that's just unreasonable! Why would you respond to the OP now that this has become RWM's thread. 🤣

Grumps


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Tucson said:


> Well....
> 
> Still lots of advice!
> 
> ...








OE Fork Manuals


The best in aftermarket bicycle bearings, components, and suspension products.




www.enduroforkseals.com


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

colker1 said:


> Thomson post w/ a bend; perfect solution for more setback.


That's what I run on my 92 Blizzard with a BAM 80.

And a yuge motor.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

slapheadmofo said:


> That's what I run on my 92 Blizzard with a BAM 80.
> 
> And a yuge motor.


I ran one on my 98 Element so I could get off the back in super d races.


----------



## Bike Whisperer (Aug 7, 2012)

Here's another new option, again I believe the travel can be reduced internally to 80mm. Very nice 26" fork.


https://planetcyclery.com/sale/clearance/components/rockshox-reba-rl-suspension-fork-26-100mm-solo-air-straight-steerer-qr-x-100mm-dropout-40mm-offset-black-a6


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

In case it's useful, i detailed one of my efforts to put a modified modern fork on a bike intended for 63mm travel in this thread, a few years back. It's post #13. There might be other useful info in here too.









Reducing Fork Travel - Any threads out and about?


I had been looking around quite a bit and trying to find threads on this and just hadn't seen any. I have a few bombers that I would like to reduce from 80mm to get something that fits with original geometry on some older frames. I have people elude to doing it in a few threads but never seen...




www.mtbr.com





This was my "best fork for a vintage bike" answer. It was a little easier than some others that I've done, because of the 1 1/8" steerer. My other crazy efforts have all been for bikes with 1" steerers. They've included cutting the crowns off of SIDs and bolting the stancions into older Judy forks, as well as swapping a different steerer tube into that very White Brothers fork that the OP seems to dislike.

Having fought these battles so many times in the effort to keep old, trusted steeds rolling, I do have to add this: At this point and knowing what I know now , I would definitely just cut to the chase and get a rigid fork if I was to start over. Even if it required a custom fork. (Including a Potts Type II for the example I linked.) Those old NORBA bikes a great runabouts and worth keeping, but are never going to feel worthy on trails once you experience and acclimate to modern geometry. (My 2 cents.)


----------



## iamkeith (Feb 5, 2010)

By the way,, I should mention this regarding your existing White Brothers' fork since, by now, it's obvious I'm a fan of them:

In case it isn't clear, that's an oil-dampened coil spring fork. So leaking isn't nearly the issue it is on air sprung forks. I'd bet there's even a chance that White Brothers (now MRP, right?) has parts and/or could service it for you. They weren't about built-in obsolecece like the big fashion-based manufacturers are. I'm not a weight weeny, but damn I love how light that fork is/was. Plound-for-pound, it's hard to find anything that robust, even now.


----------



## William P (Jan 25, 2004)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> Are you converting the Gary Fisher Solstice to an Electric setup ? I don't know how it will cope .Converting older mountain bikes or comfort bicycles to electric will mean more to go wrong as they were designed in another era .


The GF Solstice has been working great for about 3 years now at 1500W in urban South Florida. I already added Avid BB7s years ago, and Sun Singletrack rims with XT disc hubs. I used to ride trails with it until I got a dedicated XC bike ( which I now ride on the street with slicks LOL).
The brakes needed 200mmf/185r rotors,and EBC metallic pads to cope. Cuts down on constant brake adjustment.
The fork is a rare Rockshox GPS Serra based on the Judy XC. I added a heavy rider elastomer inside the spring, cut down for 2 stage suspension. Soft for chatter, but sets up firm in corners. Thudbuster LT seatpost.
Driveline is a 50T Surly stainless ring, Wippermann 8SE chain, dirt cheap Sunrace 11-40t 8 speed cassette (change it with each chain).
XTR Rapid Rise mid cage derailer, and rare Shimano RS-SL40 8 speed Rapid Rise revoshifter.
Tire are Moped rated schwalbe Big Ben + 26x2.15" with Tannus in the rear, and Stans No tubes in the front tube.
My hack is the same as the Magic Cranks front freewheel/zip tie mod. Mid drive Ebikes already have the front freewheel. Just a zip tie away from shifting w/o pedaling.








"Cassette zip tie mod" "magic...


After reading an article about Intend BC's new magic cranks I thought shoot I think I can do this to my Kenevo with no modifications aside from a zip tie. https://www.pinkbike.com/news/review-intend-rocksteady-magic-cranks-let-you-shift-while-coasting.html My new X1 trigger shifter had just...




www.mtbr.com




Basically I can toss multiple gear changes any time I want to, pedaling, or not, even stopped. People freak out when I do it on the center stand.
Next up is a SunRace M9 derailer, and some Terra Trike chain guide parts to keep from breaking the zip tie. I'll lose the Rapid Rise to do that.
I suppose the only thing left of the GF Solstice the is Comfort bike frame and Rockshox XT level coil and oil fork. But heads up riding, and good cornering are important for me. That process started th minute I bought it new in 2004. I'd park it outside the Trek dealer, and people would run back inside and say they wanted "one like that".
These old bikes are only obsolete for trail riding. Quick acceleration, sharp handling and just plain toughness count for a lot on a street Ebike.
To get back on topic I have an NOS 85mm Marzocchi MX Comp Coil fork, I've ordered a 300mm steerer, and intend to pull it down to 60mm travel to upgrade the Solstice. Mostly for bigger stanchions. The GPS is a little whippy with 200mm brakes. A Rockshox Recon is another option for this.
I post as Retrorockit in an Ebike forum if any of this interests you.





Home - Electricbike.com Ebike Forum


The Ebike Revolution starts here. Everything you wanted to know about high power and affordable ebikes.



electricbike.com


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

The next step is to achieve coasting downshifts without a tie or restraint !


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

Police have confiscated many high powered scooters & Electric bicycles where I am from as I have seen a lot less of them since mid - year in public . A few specialist shops have been closed down by the authorities .


----------



## rwmwrestler1972 (3 mo ago)

The tie trick I did on a Bennett sport 4 road bike at the suggestion of a now 90 year old friend of my Dad . This was 40 years ago . It worked fairly well .


----------



## slapheadmofo (Jun 9, 2006)

rwmwrestler1972 said:


> Police have confiscated many high powered scooters & Electric bicycles where I am from as I have seen a lot less of them since mid - year in public . A few specialist shops have been closed down by the authorities .


Who cares?


----------



## NC_Foothills_Rider (11 mo ago)

I found a 80mm travel 2001 Marzocchi Z4 air on ebay with 30mm stanchions and both V-brake and IS mount for disc. It replaced a clapped out Judy XC with 28mm stanchions and I am here to tell you it made a huge difference.

It doesn't have a rebound adjustment. it's set up like old dirt bike forks. Run about 10psi of air (both legs have AL aircaps) in each fork leg. You control the dampening by changing fork oil weight and level. I found a sweet spot with 35ml of 7.5wt Belray after tinkering around a bit. 5 wt too quick and 10 wt too sluggish on rebound. Mix 10w and 5w oil 50/50 and voila!

Seals are still available and in general the Zoke's are simple and rugged. And quite stiff compared to older RS and Manitou forks I've used.

I also have a set of 2004 Rockshox Pilot SL that would work as well, especially if you lowered teh travel a bit -- air/coil with 100mm travel 1 1/8 straight steerer. They also have both V-brake posts and IS disc mount. It has adjustable rebound dampening like most Rockshox forks. Mint condition.


----------

